# Where are you from?



## LGSD

I am from Sweden but been living in the UK for the last 10 years.
Just nosy where everyone is from


----------



## jarn

canada....born in the suburbs of toronto, still here. i'm boring


----------



## kess&ellie

Born in London, England and left there at age 17 to move to US. Lived in Michigan ever since!


----------



## blackbirdzach

Lithia Springs, GA USA

I'm about 15 minutes West of Atlanta.


----------



## doreenf

Born and raised in MIchigan!


----------



## Shandril2

First generation in this country!

Born in Philly, moved out to the country as a wee one & never looked back!


----------



## Superpup

FINLAND!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO-HOOO!!!


----------



## Strana1

Seacoast New Hampshire (yes we have a seacoast, all 11 miles of it







)


----------



## elsie

> Originally Posted By: Shandril2First generation in this country!
> 
> Born in Philly, moved out to the country as a wee one & never looked back!


she stole my answer

folks immigrated from Germany in 1957. i was first born in usa


----------



## DinoBlue

Born and raised in Sweden, living in US since 15 years back.


----------



## Brightelf

Born in USA, lived in Netherlands and Canada.. not millitary.. and now living permanently in Germany. Bavaria, to be exact!


----------



## grmnshpd21

Born and raised in Illinois


----------



## LadyHawk

> Originally Posted By: Strana1Seacoast New Hampshire (yes we have a seacoast, all 11 miles of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Rhode Island here......








And we the wee-est of the states have over 400 miles of coast.......







go figure.......... 
...........and enough corrupt politicians to drown one at each mile of the coastline...........








<span style='font-size: 14pt'>.<span style="color: #FF0000"> oops </span>. </span>DID I PRINT THAT??!?!?!


----------



## Kuklasmom

I'm a third-generation Chicagoan. 

My great-grandparents came to the USA from Germany and settled in Chicago. I'm sure they must have liked it here, because they married and raised their families here--the rest of us have been doing the same ever since!


----------



## ldpeterson

Born in Louisville, Kentucky. Left there when I was 5 and have lived here in Texas for the past 28 years.


----------



## shepherdbydesign

I was born and raised in the suburbs of chicago, now live near Rockford and plan to be moving as soon as our propertys sell, out to Mountain Home Arkansas


----------



## kelso

born and raised in kansas ..yeah i know booooring


----------



## butch33611

Born in West Virginia, now living in MN.


----------



## StGeorgeK9

Born and raised in Seattle, living in NC now


----------



## Catu

born in Chuquicamata, a town that doesn't exist anymore and is buried under tons of earth. Raised in other 7 cities along Chile.


----------



## CainGSD

Born and raised in New Hampshire and all 11 miles of the coastline are beautiful!









Now living in Florida by way of Vermont.


----------



## Dakotamoon

Born and raised in Boston, Ma and now living in Brooklyn, CT.


----------



## Lynnemd

California girl from start to finish.


----------



## Achielles UD

Concieved on Guam
Born at Elsworth AFB South Dakota
Lived in Missouri, South Dakota, California, Oregon
Moved to Missouir and living her as an adult... Will stay here too until I die







At least that is the plan for now anyway lol


----------



## moose

Born and raised in Ohio
Now living in Mooresville, NC


----------



## Baby Byron

Champaign, IL. Love it, don't wanna leave it!








Ana


----------



## k9sarneko

Born in Elgin, Scotland. Raised in Portsmouth, England, moved back to Scotland when 14, to the U.S. at 17 lived in Chicago, Groton Ct. and now Florida


----------



## Shandril2

> Originally Posted By: k9sarnekoBorn in Elgin, Scotland. Raised in Portsmouth, England, moved back to Scotland when 14, to the U.S. at 17 lived in Chicago, Groton Ct. and now Florida


Wow now there are some cultural differences!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Born and raised in Seville, Spain till I was 14 when I moved to Maryland.


----------



## Chris Wild

Born in San Diego, CA. Lived in northern CA until almost 5, then moved to Michigan. Been in MI ever since.


----------



## Spiritsmam

Born and raised in England (Guisborough), moved to USA (North Carolina) in 1996, been here ever since.


----------



## lafalce

Born in Chicago and raised in the burbs.

Been in Illinois, all my life. It's been good growing up here!!!!


----------



## Kaylas Mom

Born an raised in England, Now living in Northern California for the last 33 years.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness

Born and raised in Florida.


----------



## mnm

Born and raised in Northwestern Kansas. Lived for 8 years in Western Nebraska and now live in Colorado.


----------



## arycrest

Born in Detroit, lived in Maryland, DC, Oregon and Florida.


----------



## jacki3785

Born and raised in Charlotte, NC. Now living in Charleston, SC and love it!


----------



## Marshmallows

Born and raised in Oregon, and not likely to move any time soon.


----------



## law1558

Born Dallas, TX
Lived Texas, Oklahoma, Ohio, Saudi Arabia and now reside (for the past 21 years - eek...I'm old) in SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## Hellismd

Born and raised and living in Maryland!


----------



## spartshep

Wow...lots of different nationalities and cultures represented here...AWESOME! I was born and raised in south east PA around Harrisburg and moved to MI in 1989.


----------



## tibvixie101

born and raised in Fairfield County, CT... my great grandparents came here from Lebanon in 1932, and lived in Boston and im not sure when the move to CT was but we've been here ever since! LOL


----------



## IloveGSDs

Let's see...
I was born and raised in Ohio...joined the military...
Grand Forks, ND
Wiesbaden, Germany
Fort Meade, MD...separated from AF & moved to:
West Virginia...husband joined AF...moved to
Biloxi, MS
Cincinnati, OH...I re-joined the AF...we then moved to
Niceville, FL
Wichita Falls, TX
and now Shreveport, LA...
3 more years and then one last move for retirement...


----------



## butterfingers

Born in California to a British mother and Mexican-American father (his parents came from Mexico). Lived in many states and several different countries growing up. Have been in PA for the last nine years. Would love to move to Sedona, AZ, but will probably be stuck here at least until my kids are older.


----------



## melonyjhsn

Born and raised in WA. Stuck in AL for the past 11 years....


----------



## DSudd

Born in Elmhurt IL - Lived in two different cities in IL - Lived in two different cities in Texas - Lived in two different cities in NY - Move back to IL and lived in several different cities again - Move to SC - Currently live in Ga -


----------



## jakobi

Born in Baltimore, MD. Grew up in Pasadena, MD. Moved to Summerville, SC in 2006 for my husband's job.


----------



## Lakeguy929

Born in Fargo, ND, raised in St. Joseph, MO, currently living near the Lake of the Ozarks in Lebanon, MO


----------



## jakobi

> Originally Posted By: jaspersmomBorn and raised in Charlotte, NC. Now living in Charleston, SC and love it!


Me too! It's a cool place for sure


----------



## huberm41

CINCINNATI OHIO


----------



## towtrip

Originally, the middle of the farmland of central Illinois

Now, suburbs of St. Louis, MO


----------



## JAguirre

> Originally Posted By: LynnemdCalifornia girl from start to finish.


Ditto.


----------



## derby98

Born & raised in Derby, England
Now in Sunny California.


----------



## AndreaG

Born & raised in Hungary, live in Maryland for 4 years now, and loving it.


----------



## mjbgsd

Born in La Mesa, California 
Raised in Washington and I plan on moving out of here.


----------



## Sherush

Born in Sherbrooke, Quebec, Canada, raised in Lennoxville (next to Sherbrooke) moved to Brampton, Ontario in 1980 and have been in that area ever since and work in Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## Heidi's Mom

Born, raised, and still live in New Jersey. 

I've only moved twice in my life. Once when I moved into my grandmother's house, which I had purchased, and once when I moved here, which is about 50 miles from home.


----------



## GSDog

Montreal, Canada...GO HABS GO!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina

Raised in Foxboro MA when the Pat were still the Patsies

Moved to the 1 1/2 mile stretch of ocean in Cranston, Rhode Island 8 years ago and had to learn the proper pronunciation of 'Hey, How you doin''


----------



## Mavrick6512

Born/raised in Flint/Lapeer/Montrose, MI. Moved to Bowling Green KY for the past 1 year and a half. Just moved back to Flint, MI for a little bit.


----------



## middleofnowhere

> Originally Posted By: jarncanada....born in the suburbs of toronto, still here. i'm boring


And what's boring about Canada? I had a wonderful time when I drove across the lower part of three provences (Sask. Albert. BC) some time back. 


Let's see Washington State (east & west), NYC (manhattan), Montana, Oregon, Colorado, Wyoming, Arkansas. Manhattan spoiled me for the lesser cities, the west spoiled me for the rest of the country.


----------



## GSDog

Toronto is more business like...Montreal is the party city...BC is extremely beautiful...Sask, well hmmm if you lose your dog you still can see it run for weeks...HA! (its the grain province so its flat flat flat flat







)


----------



## raysmom

Born and raised in Toledo, OH; moved to MI for 4 years; now living in Bowling Green, OH, about 15 miles south of Toledo - didn't go very far from home!


----------



## GermanShepherdLover

Living in Brighton, Ontario


----------



## Lise

Warwickshire, England.

I always enjoy reading these posts, it amazes me still how far apart we are and can communicate (obv. I haven't travelled -yet).


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

Born and raised in Kentucky, where I still reside!


----------



## extremegiants

Yonkers, NY Native, born and raised, presently living in Buckeye, AZ!


----------



## romeosmom

RI


----------



## chevysmom

Born and raised in Michigan.


----------



## Sherush

Live in Brampton, Ontario, Canada


----------



## margaret13

Chatham, Ontario Canada
the Banana Belt of Canada!


----------



## Helly

Born and raised in Hurst, Texas (outside of Fort Worth), now living in Kingwood, Texas (outside of Houston)


----------



## littledmc17

I am from North Easton, MA 
20 minutes south of Boston


----------



## KCandMace

The question always reminds me of an AFN commercial... Where was I born? Cali Where was I last stationed? Washington State Where am I now? Germany
DH is dual citizen so we moved here to be near his family.
I'm a Navy brat, Enlisted into the Marines. So I just call home wherever I am.


----------



## The Stig

Singaporean citizen, came to NY for undergrad and grad. Finally was taken off the shelf and got married, and moved to San Diego last year.

US has been my home for almost 10 years. Wow! Time flies.


----------



## itsajdamnit

Born and raised all over Texas. Call Wichita Falls home now.


----------



## Leika 11

I was born and grew up in Germany, but moved to the Philippines many 
years ago.


----------



## Lilo

I was Born and raised in Montreal Canada.


----------



## JonathonsGrandma

I was born in Wisconsin.Then my family moved to Las Vegas and I stayed there until I got married 20 years ago, and moved to Illinois.
I still miss all my family in Vegas, and the weather out there is so much better than here.


----------



## chris37

West Monroe....Central New York where the black flies are eating us alive right now!!


----------



## leigh_e_c

Born in Scunthorpe North Licolnshire UK and now living in Manchester Uk..

xx


----------



## Catu

Born and raised in Chile


----------



## Fodder

born in California (east bay)
raised in California (east bay)
live in California (so cal)

will retire in California (likely east or north bay)


----------



## Goofy

Born in India, moved to Mn when I was 10, then to Chicago when I was 12, and been Chitown for 20 years now.


----------



## kanabp

Born and raised in Wisconsin, would love to be anywhere warm during the upcoming months!


----------



## kess&ellie

Born in London, lived in Essex (England) until I moved to Michigan in 1977


----------



## LHunter82FXRS

Born and raised in Ohio, just north of the Dayton area, lived in the same house until I moved out.


----------



## JonnyRico

jarn said:


> canada....born in the suburbs of toronto, still here. i'm boring


 I was raised in Mississauga!!! I live in San Francisco CA now! GO LEAFS!!!


----------



## mssandslinger

born in cali raised in az!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Born in Anaheim, CA. Raised in Lakewood, CA.


----------



## acillaton

I was born and raised in Slovakia. Moved to Stamford, CT in 1994 :thumbup:


----------



## ingenerate

Good Ol' Glass City... Toledo, OH


----------



## Akk578

Born in Las Vegas, NV. I just moved from Maine to North Carolina 3 months ago. But I also have lived in Oregon, california, Maine, Florida, Arizona, Nevada, and North Carolina.
Bandit was born in NC where I adopted him! =)


----------



## lylol

Born & raised around in Decatur Illinois ... 20 years in the Navy all over the world... happily settled in San Diego County, CA


----------



## tytysgirl

45 mins south of Fresno, CA, most of my life. I lived in the Bay Area for about 5 years when I was younger. I now live in NW Arkansas.


----------



## LaRen616

Born in Waukegan IL, raised in Winthrop Harbor IL, currently living in Zion IL. 

I went from the ghetto to a good town and then right back to the ghetto.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Born and raised in Texas and one(hopefully a long time from now)day gonna die in Texas.


----------



## Otto's Family

Rancho Cucamonga, California


----------



## dmijatovic

I'm of Croatian decent but born and raised in Toronto, Ontario Canada.


----------



## DCluver33

Orange County, California born and raised


----------



## Roxygsd

Michigan my entire life.


----------



## Lora

Caledonia, Ontario Canada


----------



## vicky2200

Michigan- United States


----------



## SchDDR

Born in Germany, US Citizen Born Abroad.
Went from Germany to Tennessee, to North Carolina, back to Germany, to Texas, to Washington.

Aside from a trip to Iraq, I've lived in Washington since 1994, and consider myself a Washingtonian.


----------



## Deuce

Born and raised in Maryland. Lived in South Carolina from 2006-2008 and miss it dearly.


----------



## jaggirl47

Born in Indiana. Moved to Florida at the age of 2. Grew up in the Jacksonville area. Joined the Army in 1998. I have been to Ft Benning, GA, Ft Eustis, VA, El Salvador, Spain, Germany, Iraq, Ft Sam Houston, TX, and now Ft Lewis, WA.


----------



## KZoppa

Born in Colorado Springs, moved to Michigan when i was 5, lived there for 9 months, moved back to C.Springs, lived there until i was 21, moved to NC with my husband, have been trapped here in NC since the very tail end of 2007 and we're escaping and headed to maryland come this summer. Cant wait to move back home to Colorado.


----------



## Klamari

Born and raised in Houston, Texas. Never lived anywhere else. Parents are from Chicago. I will hopefully always live in Texas 

Now that I think about it, I don't think I've been out of the southern states since I was 3 years old. Wow.


----------



## Larien

Born and raised in NE Ohio, still here, in Chagrin Falls, Geauga County (anyone have dogs that need friends? xD) but only because of my mom and her injury - then it's off to Florida to finish pre-vet and start full blown vet school!

I LOVED growing up here. I've been horse crazy since I could walk, and this county has more horses in it than any other in OH. It's BEAUTIFUL - picturesque pastures and forests, lakes, ponds, trails, stunning horse farms. Downtown Chagrin Falls is the most beautiful little town I've ever seen, gorgeous waterfalls, so awesome at Christmas! I live in a subdivision on a golf course, Dad is a HUGE golfer, I went out on the course with him every night and caught frogs in the ponds, and put his balls in the hole if he missed a putt. Across the street is a lake with a beach, we kids swam in it all summer, I had a little boat and a fort in the woods with my best friend Chase, he had a pool in his backyard, such a blast! There's tennis courts and a basketball court, fenced, perfect to let the dogs loose to chase us on our bikes!

Sea World used to be right down the street - and next to it was our very own Amusement Park, Geauga Lake - we were ALWAYS there! My mom took me to Sea World every single day after school until it closed - I developed a relationship with the dolphins and I have AMAZING photos if anyone is interested!

This town is safe, fun, literal kid heaven. I had the perfect childhood, growing up here was a dream. I rode horses at the same farm all my life, learned barrel racing from the best teacher in the region, and now I've got my four dream horses, two of 'em bred in the county!

Ah sorry I rambled and got all nostalgic on a simple where are ya from post!


----------



## sargsd

Indianapolis. Never fit in there. Moved to Portland in 1999 and knew I was home.


----------



## onyx'girl

Born and raised in SW Michigan...I want heat 24/7...look forward to global warming.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Lora said:


> Caledonia, Ontario Canada


I'm only about an hour away from you. 

We will have to make a SW Ontario meet-up plan for the dogs when nicer weather hits.


----------



## shadow mum

Originally from two little coal mining towns in British Columbia. First was Sparwood and the second was Tumbler Ridge. Moved to Brampton Ontario in 1994 and was amazed at the size of it. Then, I went downtown Toronto. Learned what a full blown panic attack was. Love the convenience of the city, but really miss the mountains and back country.


----------



## Lora

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I'm only about an hour away from you.
> 
> We will have to make a SW Ontario meet-up plan for the dogs when nicer weather hits.


An hr away would make it Niagara or Toronto.....or possibly St Jacobs area where Brewski's Breeder is located


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Close - KW 

I use to live about 10 minutes from St.Jacobs (I LOVE the market! Sorry, had to put that in there!) but am now in the city.


----------



## Shadow's mum

Born, raised and still living in Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## Seda

Born and raised Istanbul, Turkey. 5 months ago I was living La Jolla,San Diego,USA. It was really great for 2years. But now in Turkey. Maybe will be Usa soon.


----------



## blehmannwa

I was born in New York, raised in Montana and have settled in Seattle, WA. I've also lived in Ohio, Maryland, and Maine.
GO SEAHAWKS


----------



## Micky

My sister was born and raised in Canada NS, I'm born in Germany lived in the UK, AUS and CA and now we are all in Germany near Heidelberg


----------



## gsdheeler

Moved a few times but stayed in Lancaster County, Pa.


----------



## bellamia

from HOLLAND but livin in the USA for the last 5yrs! and lovin every bit of it, never want to go back!


----------



## eros10

Is it just me or everyone who's born and rasied in the UK is over here in the US now?


----------



## PaddyD

eros10 said:


> Is it just me or everyone who's born and rasied in the UK is over here in the US now?


Yes and they better learn to speak Spanish ASAP.

Born and raised in Vermont, living in Mass west of Boston.


----------



## GSDElsa

Me: Illinois --> New Mexico --> Germany --> New Mexico --> New York --> Maryland --> New York

Hubby: Bosnia --> Croatia --> New York


----------



## molasses

Born in Georgia, then moved to New Orleans, Jackson, Mississippi, Chicago, IL, Emmetsburg, IA, Rockford, IL, Des Moines, IA, Seattle WA, Oklahoma City, OK, Houston, TX-all before I was 18
After 18, Fort McClellan, AL, Fort Sam Houston, TX, Fort Sheridan, IL, Fayetteville, NC Damneck, VA, Houston, Tx, San Diego, CA, Houston, Texas, Long Beach, CA, San Diego, CA, Houston, TX, Fayetteville, NC, Houston, Texas, Wilmington, NC and finally Denton, Texas


----------



## MrsWoodcock

Born in Huntsville, Alabama, moved to Madison, Alabama. Got married to my husband who is active army.... moved to Fort Riley, KS for over a year.... husband deployed.... decided to move back home to Madison Alabama a few months before he came back so i can work and save up that money since he plans on getting out of the army soon! I have stayed in different parts of the world my entire life. I have family in France and Germany. I have stayed in Peabody, MASS for some time and WPB, Florida...


----------



## ZebsMommy

I was born in SD --> Bellport, NY--> Jensen Beach, Fl --> Tampa, Fl --> Lutz, Fl --> Plant City, Fl --> Port St Lucie, Fl --> Stuart, Fl --> Hobe Sound, Fl. 

Moving stinks


----------



## Chuck

Chester, VA, just south of Richmond.


----------



## missmychance

From Omaha,NE, been to GA, TX, now NC


----------



## brondevenish

Born in Kwa-Zulu Natal, South Africa. Moved to Florida USA was there for 6 years am now living in London UK. Hope thats it for us as far as moving goes!


----------



## Sheika

Born and raised in Scotland! Still stay here


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Born in Iowa, stayed until I was 18, moved to Arkansas, had to move back right before I was 20 to take care of family, and here I am


----------



## Rosa

I'm from Waterford in Ireland. Have only ever lived in the same place


----------



## Fatboy4ever

We live in the tiny seaside town of Westbrook, Connecticut


----------



## GSDLoverII

Munich Germany


----------



## GeorgiaJason

Born and raised in upstate NY (Schodack / East Greenbush)

Currently living in Cumming GA


----------



## gracierose

Born and raised in the Milton/Janesville, WI. Moved to Bellingham, WA in 2006 and I love it here! No intention of moving back!


----------



## HeyJude

Born and raised in Detroit Michigan. Moved to Chesterfield, then to New Baltimore, then Memphis and now in Emmett where I have been for 17 years and plan to live out the rest of my life here. I hated the city and will never ever go back! I live in the middle of nowhere and love it! Oh, all the towns are in Michigan.


----------



## kidkhmer

I'm from my momma ;-)


----------



## clueless

I'm from SW Michigan, born and raised. Lived in TX for three years then back home to MI.


----------



## DJEtzel

I'm also from SW michigan. Dowagiac, specifically. Living in Kalamazoo now.


----------



## rebelsgirl

Born and raised in Texas. Never left.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Born and raised in West Virginia, the same town all my life.


----------



## GSDGunner

I was born in Ventnor NJ which is the town next to Atlantic City. I pretty much stayed local all my life and now live "in front" of Atlantic City. 
I can be at any casino in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## bruiser

Wyoming where there's lots of places to roam


----------



## Raizo

=) was born in Poughkeepsie, New York
moved to Philadelphia when I was a year old,
moved to St. Louis, Missouri when I was 2, stayed there until I was 11, and then moved to Northeast, Ohio.
Have been here since summer of 2003 (against my will, lol), and we're in the process of moving back to the Philadelphia Area.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

I was born in North Carolina and moved to Georgia a month before my 12th birthday. Moved to South Carolina a month before my 17th birthday and now at 19 am moving *BACK* to North Carolina this Saturday to find my first house/apartment that is *MINE*. Pretty excited and yet terrified all at once. xD Dunno if I'll stay there forever but as a poor teenager trying to make it on my own, it'll be a cheap place to start. LOL!


----------



## MarleyGSD

Bridgewater NJ / Red Bank NJ !!!!


----------



## wendya

Evansville, Indiana Born & raised


----------



## Sue Smart

Born in SE London, moved to Hayes Middx. when I was 7 and never moved from there.


----------



## idahospud49

Born in Twin Falls, Idaho but lived in Hunt. Moved from Hunt to Kimberly, Idaho when I was 5 after my parents divorced. Moved to Gilbert, Arizona at almost 7 when mom got remarried. Moved a few places there, then to Tempe, AZ then to Maricopa, AZ and last May up to Taylor, AZ. Idaho is and always will be home, but I think I will be staying here in Taylor for quite awhile.


----------



## koda girl

Born and raised in Montreal, Quebec, GO HABS. Now living an hour away in Cornwall Ontario. My Koda was born in Montreal also.


----------



## mainegsd

Born and raised 30 minutes south of Boston, Mass. Have been living in Maine for 3 years, and am moving back to Mass. in August...


----------



## Girth

From East Tn but live in Fl. Retired military so this is the longest I've ever lived in one spot.


----------

